# Toenail polish color suggestions



## kcan39 (Aug 12, 2016)

I am a man and I do paint my toenails and recently my wife agreed to let me start going in public with them painted when we go out of town. We live 45 minutes outside of New Orleans so we go there often for the day. The last two times I had them painted Dark Huemor which is a dark blue almost black and the last time I had them painted Branch Out which is a very dark brown. We are going for a 3 day weekend in two weeks so am looking for suggestions for a different color. Right now I'm thinking maybe a burgundy color or maybe a lighter shade of brown. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I know it's weird coming from a man but I really love the way my feet look when my toenails are painted.


----------

